# my heart is breaking



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

cody passed away at 9;15 am this morning, he fought very hard
i wont be around for a while


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh dear, i'm so sorry to hear that 

RIP sweet Cody


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

OMG Amanda I cant even find the right words to say right now...Im so sorry for the loss of your baby.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh Amanda, I'm so very sorry. You did everything you could, hon. Please take care of yourself. RIP sweet little Cody. xx


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

amanda i am so sorry for your loss....xxxxx


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

aww Amanda I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Amanda, you are in my prayers..Deb


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

So sorry, you are in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Awe, im very sorry for your loss...


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thinking of u, cant imagin how u must be feeling right now  rip little cody xx


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

OMG Amanda I am sooooooo sorry, my heart hurst for you (((((HUGS))))) R.I.P Cody. We are here for you always..........


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Wish i could come round and give you a big hug,words can't say how sorry i am. "HUGS"


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

i'm so, so sorry to hear your news.
hugs sent your way.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh Amanda....so sorry for your loss. RIP Little Cody.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh no!!!! I am so sorry for your loss!!! ((((((((HUGS))))))))


----------



## Lesley (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh Amanda I am so Sorry for your loss


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Amanda, my heart is breaking along with yours. What a tragedy. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Amanda, i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

So sorry to hear your sad sad news. RIP little Cody

x


----------



## Zippy (Dec 31, 2010)

I am so sorry for you.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Oh Amanda I'm so sorry!! You are in my prayers as well.
We are here if you need us hon. (((hugs))) RIP sweet Cody.


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh no! Amanda, I'm so sorry for your loss. Bella, Lina, and I send hugs to you and your family. We are here for you.

*I Only Wanted You**
They say memories are golden 
Well maybe that is true. 
I never wanted memories, 
I only wanted you. 

A million times I needed you, 
A million times I cried. 
If love alone could have saved you 
You never would have died. 

In life I loved you dearly, 
In death I love you still. 
In my heart you hold a place 
No one could ever fill. 

Rest in peace, sweet Cody...*


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

Sending love from London, RIP little Cody :'(


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

oh, Amanda....so sorry.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

My of my Amanda, I am just stunned. I am sickened. I am so sorry sweet girl.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh, how sad. I'm so very sorry, words are not enough. RIP Cody.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh NO!!! Im so very sorry! My heart is breaking for you
RIP sweet little Cody


----------



## Marley23 (Sep 16, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss! I cant imagine what your feeling RIP CODY you both are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Amanda I am so sorry to hear this news....My thoughts are with you and I know your heart is so sad.
Sending you warm hugs and prayers for healing and strength.
Darlene


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. There are just no words..... RIP sweet little one.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

OMG. You'll be in my thoughts. I am so sorry this happened to you. RIP Cody <3


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

RIP Cody

Sending hugs to you and your family Amanda, I'm incredibly sorry for your loss


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

So sorry to hear amanda rip little Cody our thoughts and prayers are with you at this hard time.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Amanda, I am so very truly sorry for your loss. 
Rest in peace sweet Cody.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Sending positive thoughts your way. I'm so sorry to hear this--how heart breaking.


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss, we will keep you in our prayers


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

We are so sorry - sending you loads of hugs xxx


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Amanda, I am truly so sorry for the loss of your Cody. RIP sweet one.


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

My thoughts are with you, keep strong, your little Cody would have wanted you to xxxx


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am so, so sorry :-( RIP Cody!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

so sorry , my thoughts are with you and your family , so very sad


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss hun *hugs* My heart is broken for your poor sweet Cody :-(


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry. RIP sweet Cody.


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm terribly sorry for your loss...


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

I am so sorry thinking of you xxxx


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss - RIP sweet little Cody.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

You must be absolutely devastated, how awful. Thinking of you and sending good thoughts, Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Sorry! RIP Cody


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, Amanda. Hope you'll feel better soon.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Amanda hon i am just gutted at this news!!!!
I know how much that wee man means to you.
I am so sorry.
Take all the time you need to grieve, but please dont vanish altogether.
We are all here for you.
Lots of love from me and mine.

Run free at the bridge sweet Cody. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## just cindy (Aug 30, 2010)

I am so sorry.........


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Amanda I am so so sorry! I am in shock! I had no idea....I am lost for words *Hugs* I will be keeping you in my prayers. I also hope you don't go away forever! We are definitely here to help and talk if you ever need to! I know how hard this must be, I can't imagine what you're going through =( Rest In Peace sweet little Cody! We'll see you on the other side!!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

amanda hunni im soooo sorry for your loss you know were i am if you need me xxxxxx


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh Amanda, how awful. I am so sorry. I wish I could say something that would make it all better, but that is not possible. Just know there are lots of people who care about you. Love and hugs.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Also wanted to post that as hard as it is to come here and see pics of the new babies, this is also the group that understands how profound your loss is. When Maya passed so suddenly, I was devastated and this group really helped lift me up. (((Hugs)))


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss. 
RIP Cody you were loved more than you could ever know and your family will miss you until they can join you again.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I am so sorry...words are empty when your heart hurts.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

thank you everyone


----------



## gypsyeye805 (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh gosh I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. My hug and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry for your lost.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss. May God bless and send you comfort.

Jeanette


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Amanda, 
I am just "catchig up" here. You have my sincere condolences. It is so sad, this horrible accident. You and yours are in my prayers----
xoxo


----------



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

I am so so so sorry... RIP little guy xxx


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Im very sorry Amanda.... Run free at the bridge Cody!


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

I am so sorry. So very, very sorry.


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.... RIP Cody


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Cody rest in peace little one xx
Amanda I am so sorry for your
loss
(((HUGS))) to you and your family xx


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

So, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Amanda I am so sorry to hear about little Cody - I know how much he meant to you. You certainly did everything you could for him bringing him to the the best veterinary hospital- I'm so sorry.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Cody....


----------

